# مجموعة ترانيم للشهيد العظيم ابى سيفين بمناسبه عيده



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبيبن
بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم 
فيلوباتير مرقوريوس ( ابو سيفين )
4-12


شريط نغمات ابو سيفين
للشماس بولس ملاك





معجزات القديس ابوسيفين 
بصوت تماف ايرينى





تمجيد ابو سيفين.mp3




بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا امييييييين

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك مجهودك يا تاسونى
جارى الدونلود
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك يا تاسونى
> جارى الدونلود
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
> *​


ميرسى لمرورك الغالى يا ابوتربو
وكل سنة وانت طيب
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين
بمناسبة عيد الشهيد ابوسيفين 
بركاته تكون مع جميعنا امين*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ننوس 
شفاعته تكون معانا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ننوس
> شفاعته تكون معانا*​


*وانتى طيبة يا كركورة 
اميييييييين
*​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ياتاسوني للبركات الجميلة 
بركة صلواته وشفاعته تكون معك .. ومعنا جميعآ 
وكل سنة وأنت وكل شعب المسيح طيبين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> شكرا ياتاسوني للبركات الجميلة
> بركة صلواته وشفاعته تكون معك .. ومعنا جميعآ
> وكل سنة وأنت وكل شعب المسيح طيبين


*نورتينى حبيبتى بمرورك
بركة صلواته تكون معاكى دايما 
*​


----------

